
Call to Action: Tell Patent Office Not to Reopen the Software Patent Floodgates - jrepinc
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/02/call-action-tell-patent-office-not-reopen-software-patent-floodgates
======
howard941
Save _Alice_ . Why does the PTO feel the need revive the broken world of
abstract software patents?

